# Formatage Exfat et Leopard ?



## DouceProp' (9 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je fais parti d'une asso' composées de divers personnes qui font de la vidéo. Sur 3 types qui montent les vidéos, 2 sont sur Mac et 1 sur Pécé.

On a un disque dur externe pour se passer les rushs. On avait pensé le formater en Fat32 pour qu'il soit lisible sur PC et Mac, le problème c'est qu'on ne pouvait pas mettre des fichiers de plus de 4 Go sur le disque, ce qui est particulièrement embêtant quand on gère des grosses vidéos, surtout avec les nouveaux camescopes HD et leurs fichiers assez gras.

La solution fut de formater le disque dur au format exFAT. On peut ainsi glisser des fichiers de toutes tailles sur PC et Mac...

Enfin pas tout à fait...

Cela a fonctionné sur le nouveau Mac d'un ami équipé de Snow Leopard mais sur le mien, un iMac 2,4 GHz avec Leopard en 10.5.8 le disque dur ne monte pas... Même chose avec mon MacBook équipé, lui, de Snow Leopard...

Y'a t-il une mise à jour d'un truc spécial à faire quelque part ? Ou une solution magique ?


La solution magique, c'est d'aller jeter un &#339;il sur ce topic unique placé en tête de forum, toutes les solutions connues de nous à ce jour y sont répertoriées. 5et à mon avis, la solution du problème c'est le NTFS).


----------

